# How do you display your rosettes?



## equestrianabbie (27 February 2012)

I've recently started showing and I've got quite a pile of rosettes.  I purchased a rosette holder but it only holds about 15 which isn't enough room unfortunately.

I'd like something neat that keeps them safe.

Pictures if you have them


----------



## Capriole (27 February 2012)

if theyre 'special' rosettes I mount them in a large photoframe alongside a pro photo taken on the day they were won. Otherwise they go on a string along the top of the wall in my bedroom until the seasons over, then in a box


----------



## rockysmum (27 February 2012)

Ours are hung on a wall for the season.  After that we only keep the 1sts, Championships, Sashes and anything special for any reason, they go in a box.

I refuse to have boxes of "special" or "clear round" cluttering the house and garage, the horses stuff does a good enough job of that.

That said I still have a "clear round" my oldie, then 34 won in the yard charity showjumping


----------



## s4sugar (27 February 2012)

If you get some 5-6"wide lace you can hang it from a dowel with a string and this gives plenty of space to hang rosettes in a tower up the wall.


----------



## Mike007 (27 February 2012)

An urgent plea from bob the not a cob, what are rosettes.


----------



## Capriole (27 February 2012)

rockysmum said:



			Ours are hung on a wall for the season.  After that we only keep the 1sts, Championships, Sashes and anything special for any reason, they go in a box.

I refuse to have boxes of "special" or "clear round" cluttering the house and garage, the horses stuff does a good enough job of that.

That said I still have a "clear round" my oldie, then 34 won in the yard charity showjumping  

Click to expand...

oops when  I said 'special' rossies, ~I want to point out i mean rosettes of special achievments etc, not the little clear round ones and stuff


----------



## cymbeline (27 February 2012)

The RDA groups are delighted to receive your unwanted Specials / Clear Rounds etc as the children love to get them. Please don't bin them!


----------



## Xander (27 February 2012)

Mike007 said:



			An urgent plea from bob the not a cob, what are rosettes.

Click to expand...

Girly, frilly things. My cousin let me hold one of her red ones once


----------



## Capriole (27 February 2012)

Mike007 said:



			An urgent plea from bob the not a cob, what are rosettes.

Click to expand...

tell bob they are very expensive bits of ribbon and card and not to worry himself


----------



## Mike007 (27 February 2012)

Xander said:



			Girly, frilly things. My cousin let me hold one of her red ones once 

Click to expand...

thank you xander,   MMwaaaa, I want one !!!! I will never get one with mike .


----------



## rockysmum (27 February 2012)

Capriole said:



			oops when  I said 'special' rossies, ~I want to point out i mean rosettes of special achievments etc, not the little clear round ones and stuff 

Click to expand...

LOL, I knew what you meant.  Its a good idea for the really special stuff.

Trouble is in our house my daughter wins the really good stuff.  My idea of special is anything my oldie wins    Dont know how we co-exist really, she laughs at his achievements.


----------



## TelH (27 February 2012)

Here are some of mine   I have some of the better ones, 1sts or champions or rosettes from bigger shows hung up separately


----------



## Mike007 (27 February 2012)

rockysmum said:



			LOL, I knew what you meant.  Its a good idea for the really special stuff.

Trouble is in our house my daughter wins the really good stuff.  My idea of special is anything my oldie wins    Dont know how we co-exist really, she laughs at his achievements.
		
Click to expand...

One day she will realise that the oldies are where its at. THEY ARE SO COOL.


----------



## Mike007 (27 February 2012)

TelH said:



			Here are some of mine   I have some of the better ones, 1sts or champions or rosettes from bigger shows hung up separately 






Click to expand...

BOB THE NOTA COB SAYS BITCH!


----------



## Lolo (27 February 2012)

The ones won in the current year go on a string on the wall above the photos and stuff from that year.

Al, for her 'special' rosettes she has several montages like this she made up on various walls in her bedroom. The rest of hers are either strung up around the the ceiling or in bags under her bed (she's been competing since she was 7, is now 17... No rosettes have ever been binned- there are many!).






For me, aside from the special ones which are on a bit of string here in my uni room they live under my bed in bags


----------



## YorksG (27 February 2012)

My sister bought me a cork board, to put in the kitchen, as a joke after I had taken the Current Appy to a show and we won a rosette  It has now become the norm for any that either of us win to be pinned on the cork board. What they are for is written on the back, which horse, which rider and when. I don't think we have taken any down and the ones on the bottom layer are invisible now. Ours include fancy dress winners 
Bob the not a cob, could you not get Mike to enter you in the handsome horse class? I'm sure you could win that and would not have to rely on him at all


----------



## Tnavas (27 February 2012)

Like this






I pin the first to the wall with a drawing pin and then pin the next one to the bottom of the one above


----------



## Tnavas (28 February 2012)

Mike007 said:



			An urgent plea from bob the not a cob, what are rosettes.

Click to expand...

Mike007 are you depriving poor bob the chance to win some fancy ribbons - shame on you!


----------



## dumpling (28 February 2012)

Mine are in my horses stable 

When he got his first 2 at the age of 3 he did try to munch/play with them so they then hung up in my bedroom for a few years. For the past 2/3 years they've been in his stable and I think he quite admires them!!


----------



## Mike007 (28 February 2012)

Tnavas said:



			Mike007 are you depriving poor bob the chance to win some fancy ribbons - shame on you! 

Click to expand...

I got one for a sponsored ride once ,,,, Sob .... says bob


----------



## Piglet (28 February 2012)

I used to hang them in my bedroom when I was younger with the championships in the kitchen, fast forward 9 years and when O/H and I bought a house he is very unhorsey and won't h e anything to do with my horse, they have been relegated to the drawers including my championships and sashes.  : :

I do still have my early rosettes including my first "special" won 38 years ago


----------



## cheeryplatypus (28 February 2012)

I wear them to the yard 


Strings up in the kitchen,like you do with Christmas cards, if you don't want to wear them


----------



## Carefreegirl (28 February 2012)

Mike007 - I've got quite a few retrained racehorse rosettes if you want me to send them to Bob


----------



## Carefreegirl (28 February 2012)

I keep the special ones ie first clear round. First county show, championships etc. The rest I give away to neices, mates daughters etc.


----------



## jeeve (28 February 2012)

In a box


----------



## Madam Min (28 February 2012)

Mine are hung up in the wagon, OH's are stuffed in a bag somewhere


----------



## tinap (28 February 2012)

Daughter has a string running around her room at the height of a picture rail & she hooks them onto that. Thats for the nice & 'special' D) ones, the rest are just boxed up. Can't throw them away!!


----------



## soulfull (28 February 2012)

Mike007 said:



			thank you xander,   MMwaaaa, I want one !!!! I will never get one with mike .
		
Click to expand...

I can send you one for 'putting up with Mike' if you like.  Think that would be well deserved too 

I gave bags of mine to the cubs, they made mothers day rosettes out of them.  Very well received too


----------



## PaddyMonty (28 February 2012)

Mine either get exchanged for a cup of coffee if the venue does this or kick around the horse box for a few weeks then get thrown out.


----------



## equestrianabbie (28 February 2012)

Mine, at the moment, are on a rosette display which holds 25-30 depending on size.  Unfortunately this isn't a long term idea as the display costs a fair bit of money, I've seen them beautifully hung using string but I'd have no idea where to start as some of my rosettes have bridle clips and some have pins.


----------



## blood_magik (28 February 2012)

I've kept all of the ones I got with my first boy - they're on a cork board in my parent's house.

All of Jerry's are hanging on my mirror frame - even the clear round and "special" ones


----------



## Stinkbomb (28 February 2012)

I use garden wire mesh to hold my rosettes. You can just about see it in the first picture:-


----------



## rhino (28 February 2012)

Mine are currently 'displayed' in binbags in my dad's garage 

I do have some of our trophies on a windowsill here; and a massive one I won last year makes a useful doorstop!


----------



## Shantara (28 February 2012)

I have a bunk bed and I never go up to the top bunk, so I used the ladder to display them


----------



## HorseandGroom (28 February 2012)

Display the current year's, ditch all the others as they become dust traps from the past. Many a school or charity riding group will gladly take them from you and you can put a smile on someone elses face with them, including your mum's if she has to clean them for you as well.
Go on recycle the old ones you know you want to.

Ian


----------



## equestrianabbie (9 March 2012)

TelH said:



			Here are some of mine   I have some of the better ones, 1sts or champions or rosettes from bigger shows hung up separately 






Click to expand...

Wow!  How are these displayed?

I've been thinking about just using a cork board and a few pins, I just hate making holes in rosettes


----------



## liannexsx (9 March 2012)

Mines are displayed in a box. Had them hanging around lampshades for a while. Or I give them to nieces/nephews. One it killed me to do but I figured as I got my aunts from that big show at her age I should be traditional and give it to my niece


----------



## maisie06 (9 March 2012)

I keep the ones that mean the most - the 1sts (although I have very few of those) The first one that particular horse has won and the sashes, the rest I give to my local RDA group who give them out after lessons, which is a lovely thing for them to do.


----------



## Honey08 (9 March 2012)

Stinkbomb said:



			I use garden wire mesh to hold my rosettes. You can just about see it in the first picture:-
















Click to expand...

Thats a fab idea - so simple!  May pinch it..

I have a few on strings, but most are in the shed in a box - some of them are nearly thirty years old but I can't bear to throw them away.  They were much smaller in those days!!


----------



## Spit That Out (10 March 2012)

cymbeline said:



			The RDA groups are delighted to receive your unwanted Specials / Clear Rounds etc as the children love to get them. Please don't bin them!
		
Click to expand...

Please donate any unwanted rosettes to your local riding centers. 

It doesn't cost much money or take time for the riding establishments to replace the center of the rosette and the kids love getting rosettes. Replacement centers can be bought from Ebay and even the rosette manufactures and cost a few pence each.

You lucky bunch of people who are always in the ribbons and "box up" or bin unwanted rosettes please think about giving them to a new home!!!


----------



## Carrots&Mints (10 March 2012)

Nowhere... i havnt got any yet :'(


----------



## dressagelove (10 March 2012)

on the tack room wall along with plaques etc!   its getting quite full now!


----------



## Tnavas (10 March 2012)

soulfull said:



			I gave bags of mine to the cubs, they made mothers day rosettes out of them.  Very well received too

Click to expand...

Our Pony Club run recycled ribbon day shows - the kids love them and get to chose the ribbon they would like.


----------



## Javabb94 (10 March 2012)

I used to pin mine on Cork boards with a frame and they got hung up on the wall

Any champions or reserve champions or special ones went on the mantle piece

When I gave up riding for a few years they were stashed in a box and my athletics medals were put on the boards although it's now back to rosettes


----------



## EquiGal92 (10 March 2012)

Because I've only got a few, they are blu-tacked on my bookcase


----------



## walkandtrot (10 March 2012)

I fill a haynet with empty feed bags, hang it in tack shed and cover it in Rosettes :-D


----------



## Kerenza :) (21 January 2013)

i have like a small cupboard in the corner of my stable from the floor to ceiling of my stable. only has like half a foot of space to hold my mucking out fork and broom. but cause its wood mine are all pinned up on the side panels there


----------



## Highlands (21 January 2013)

I have seen a box frame foe a photo, rosette and sash. Have one that I want to keep as its very special, anyone know where I can purchase from?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 January 2013)

I have 6 corkboards full around the house, 3 lines of bailer twine strug up covered in them and the rest are randomly stashed on bookcases and any other available space lol! I have over 1000 rosettes - everything from clear rounds to championship rosettes to racing BTO's! I really should sort them all out and so something other than gather dust with them.


----------



## Chestnuttymare (21 January 2013)

not read all replies so someone may have said it already. you know the light wooden trellis things that you get to put on your fence for climbing plants. I always used those for the rosettes. they are lightweight so easy to hang on the wall.


----------



## mandwhy (21 January 2013)

Oh my goodness I have extreme envy of all the blinding pretty colours! I have none :-( this year, oh yes it will happen!! I've got a big blank wall that needs to be filled with minor achievements, I hope they do rosettes for 'its the taking part that counts'!


----------



## whisp&willow (21 January 2013)

I stuck mine onto card and framed them, so that they don't get dusty etc.  they are hung in my porch.  

I used to hang them on string around my room, but this keeps them nicer I think.

edited to add:  I saw on H&H someone makes them into cushion covers!  looks amazing!  http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/competitionnews/387/314783.html


----------



## Nickijem (21 January 2013)

I only have a few! They are hanging from the top of the dresser in the dining room.


----------



## YorksG (21 January 2013)

This summer The Appy did well at the breed show, so my sister very kindly bought me a box frame, we have put the two rosettes, our number and the page from the schedule which showed our classes in it. It is now on the living room wall next to the pro picture from the day


----------



## Theocat (21 January 2013)

Old ones are in drawers and spare spaces all over the house.

Ones won with the noble steed (had him 18 months) are on a cork board in the kitchen.  I have space for one more ... very annoying; our last event last year was cancelled and I wanted to start a new board from our first rosette of 2013!

I get very annoyed by odd-shaped rosettes ... messes up my nice tidy date-order display


----------



## Hillgarthblackgold96 (21 January 2013)

hi, I had the same problem but now I just buy cheap second hand picture frames take the glass out of them and and use staples to secure plastic netting from a garden centre to the frame so you can hang the frame on the wall and hook or clip the rosettes on them  I find it allot cheaper than buying rosette holders. I have five of them and they hold approx 300 rosettes


----------



## Dirty_D (21 January 2013)

I have a cork board which i put a couple of rows of string across (attached with hooks on the back) and then i can both hang the ones with hooks and then pin on the ones that have string


----------



## Fjord (21 January 2013)

My friend made hers into a beautiful cover for her bed.


----------



## Starzaan (21 January 2013)

Mine are all pinned up around the top of my tack room walls, and the overspill are now pinned on the staircase in the tack room. They make a huge difference - it really brightens the place up.


----------



## Daytona (21 January 2013)

I'm terrible I don't even collect them half the time if I do they end up in bucket or if anyone I see kids going about I give them to them.

I have kept some nice sashes , they shoved in a cupboard somewhere.  Same with dressage tests sheets, read then binned.


----------



## flirtygerty (22 January 2013)

My lads fun ride rosettes are hung above my bed, still love them for the effort put into getting them, I had a wall of fame from my cat showing days, some really fancy ones on that


----------

